# Installing 6.5" speakers into 200sx door panels



## chomdh (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello. I opened up my 97 200sx's door panels to replace the factory 6.5" speakers. The factory speakers screw into 3 holes, but I need 4 holes to mount pretty much any aftermarket speakers. What can I do? The screw holes dont line up at all. I tried just mounting it with one screw, but there is no way this will hold a speaker into place. Please help me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) you probably need spacers. that will eliminate the need for the 4 holes.


----------



## chomdh (Jun 12, 2004)

Can you please explain? Do the spacers allow me to mount a speaker that is more deep? I know the speakers aren't too deep to mount in the door panels because they fit, but can you tell me where a good place to get spacers is? I am sure they would solve my problem. Thanks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

make sure you have the window DOWN when fitting speakers. Installing my 6.5's i ran into that problem. Most speakers will require a 1/4" to 1/2" spacer. You can just drill your own holes too.


----------

